# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Sun Line

## gtogias

Ψάχνω το forum και δεν βρίσκω πουθενά θέμα για την δεύτερη πιο αναγνωρίσιμη ελληνική εταιρεία κρουαζιέρας (πρώτη θεωρώ τον Χανδρή).

Sun Line λοιπόν και μια διαφήμιση της εταιρείας με την ναυαρχίδα της, το Στέλλα Σολάρις, από το 1994:

Διαφήμιση Sun Line.jpg

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

I recently acquired a postcard from the cruise ship STELLA SOLARIS ( I) and the ship portrays a RED SUN/CROWN logo on the funnel as SUN LINE logo...

stella solaris w logo.JPG

Can somebody confirm that this logo ever existed in Sun Line's ships?

I wait for your comments,

Ship's Agent

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Dear Dimas check the Stella Solaris thread here http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35210 for answers.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δύο διαφημιστικές καταχωρήσεις από την ετήσια έκδοση του ΕΟΤ Tourism in Greece του 1967 και 1969 αντίστοιχα. Το Stella Solaris που αναφέρεται και στις δύο αφορά το πρώτο Solaris, το μικρό (πρώην Bunte Kuh).

Two interesting advertisements from 1967 and 1969 respectively as depicted on the annual Greek National Tourist Organisation annual publication entitled "Tourism in Greece". Note that the Stella Solaris is the first Solaris ex-Bunte Kuh.

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραίο υλικό Αλέξανδρε! 
Μου κάνει εντύπωση στην μπροσούρα του '67 οτι εμφανίζονται τα σήματα δύο εταιριών, ένα της Sun Line (με την κορώνα όπως στη καρτ ποστάλ του Dimas παραπάνω) και ένα της Ocean Shipping που υποθέτω οτι αφορά το Stella Oceanis.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι, κατά την συνήθη πρακτική να εγγράφεται κάθε καράβι σε διαφορετική εταιρία για πολλούς λόγους και δη ασφαλιστικούς.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πάντα είχα την απορία γιατί τα STELLA SOLARIS κ STELLA OCEANIS είχαν διαφορετικό σινιάλο τόσο μεταξύ τους όσο κ σε σχέση με τα άλλά πλοία της εταιρείας.Μονοβάπορες εταιρείες υπάρχουν σχεδόν παντού αλλά το σινιάλο παραμένει το ίδιο εκτός αν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πάντα είχα την απορία γιατί τα STELLA SOLARIS κ STELLA OCEANIS είχαν διαφορετικό σινιάλο τόσο μεταξύ τους όσο κ σε σχέση με τα άλλά πλοία της εταιρείας.Μονοβάπορες εταιρείες υπάρχουν σχεδόν παντού αλλά το σινιάλο παραμένει το ίδιο εκτός αν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος.


Φαντάζομαι φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη ότι οι μονοβάπορες της Sun Line είχαν η καθεμία το δικό τους σινιάλο κάτω από την ομπρέλα της Sun Line.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

STELLA MARIS II & STELLA OCEANIS.jpgΔύο από τα πλοία της εταιρείας ένα πρωινό μπροστά στο λιμεναρχείο του Πειραιά.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Δύο διαφημιστικές καταχωρήσεις από την ετήσια έκδοση του ΕΟΤ Tourism in Greece του 1967 και 1969 αντίστοιχα. Το Stella Solaris που αναφέρεται και στις δύο αφορά το πρώτο Solaris, το μικρό (πρώην Bunte Kuh).
> 
> Two interesting advertisements from 1967 and 1969 respectively as depicted on the annual Greek National Tourist Organisation annual publication entitled "Tourism in Greece". Note that the Stella Solaris is the first Solaris ex-Bunte Kuh.


Στο post αυτό μας είχε απασχολήσει η διαφοροποίηση των σινιάλων της Sun Line σαν Sun Line και Oceanic Shipping Co. Βλέποντας την φωτογραφία αυτή στο ss Maritime του Oceanic II (πρώην Mona Lisa, Kungsholm, κλπ) με τον θυραιό στην πλώρη που παραπέμπει στα σινιάλα της Sun Line και το όνομα Oceanic μου ήρθαν σκέψεις απορίας και σύνδεσης με την πάλαι ποτέ Sun Line. Για παρατηρήστε το σινιάλο στην πλώρη. Τι λες ¶ρη, σύμπτωση?
Oceanic-II.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αλέξανδρε νομίζω οτι το όνομα OCEANIC II το πήρε το 2007 όταν προστέθηκε στο στόλο της Pullmantur σε συνέχεια του παλιου - αυθεντικού - OCEANIC, οπότε το όνομα θεωρώ οτι δεν είχε σχέσει με την παλιά Sun Line/Oceanic Shipping. Ιδιοκτήτης ήταν ο πλοίαρχος Πάρης Κατσούφης με μακρά πορεία στην κρουαζιέρα και δεν ξέρω αν είχε περάσει και από τη Sun Line απ'όπου θα μπορούσε να είχε "κρατήσει" το σχέδιο της εταιρικής σημαίας.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Αλέξανδρε νομίζω οτι το όνομα OCEANIC II το πήρε το 2007 όταν προστέθηκε στο στόλο της Pullmantur σε συνέχεια του παλιου - αυθεντικού - OCEANIC, οπότε το όνομα θεωρώ οτι δεν είχε σχέσει με την παλιά Sun Line/Oceanic Shipping. Ιδιοκτήτης ήταν ο πλοίαρχος Πάρης Κατσούφης με μακρά πορεία στην κρουαζιέρα και δεν ξέρω αν είχε περάσει και από τη Sun Line απ'όπου θα μπορούσε να είχε "κρατήσει" το σχέδιο της εταιρικής σημαίας.


Το γνωρίζω το ιστορικό ¶ρη, άλλωστε τα έχω γράψει στο θέμα του Mona Lisa, αλλά βλέποντας την σημαία στην πλώρη του και το όνομα έκανα συνειρμό με τα σινιάλα της Sun Line που στην περίπτωση αυτήν είναι ίδια.

----------

